# verschluesseln entschluessen nach update geht nicht [solved]

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine externe Festplattenpartition verschluesselt.

Allerdings laesst diese sich nach einem Update meines Rechners nicht mehr entschluesseln.

Festplatte wird einwandrei erkannt, er fragt unter gnome auch nach dem Password,

aber er will Sie nicht oeffnen. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich das Passwod vergessen habe.

Gruss JoergLast edited by JoHo42 on Sun Sep 06, 2009 4:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Da /dev/glaskugel gerade kaputt ist   :Wink:  :

* Womit verschlüsselst Du? dmcrypt? Evtl. über pam_mount oder ähnliches? cryptoloop? TrueCrypt? ...

* Was genau hast Du geupdated? revdep-rebuild durchgeführt? etc-update/dispatch-conf durchgeführt?

* Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst Du? Wie sieht's aus, wenn Du ggf. existierende verbose-Schalter aktivierst? Taucht im Syslog was dazu auf?

----------

## JoHo42

Habe kein /dev/glaskugel.

Wo bekomme ich das Modul?

Ich habe mit cryptsetup verschluesselt.

Das ganze System ist neu installiert, allerdings sind die alten Kernel Configs uebernommen.

Ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung, es ist einfach nur das falsche Passord.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## schachti

Sind die benötigten Module geladen? Oft steht dazu was in der Ausgabe von dmesg.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Schachti,

alle Module sind geladen?

Ich habe das mal so von Hand versucht geht auch nicht.

rechner oleole # cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb2 /mnt/gentoo2/

Enter LUKS passphrase: 

Command failed: No key available with this passphrase.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Dorsai!

versuch mal

```
cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb2 gentoo2
```

Wenn das geht dann:

```
mount /dev/mapper/gentoo2 /mnt/gentoo2
```

Wenn nichts geht, dann poste mal den output von

```
cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sdb2
```

Edit:

Poste doch gleich noch den output  von:

```
cat /proc/crypto
```

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

jetzt alles:

cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb2 gentoo2

Enter LUKS passphrase: 

Command failed: No key available with this passphrase.

cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sdb2

LUKS header information for /dev/sdb2

Version:       	1

Cipher name:   	aes

Cipher mode:   	cbc-essiv:sha256

Hash spec:     	sha1

Payload offset:	2056

MK bits:       	256

MK digest:     	fe ee 24 e5 e9 35 f0 ca cd df 30 d5 db 6d ce 31 1d cd 58 22 

MK salt:       	2a 40 95 89 f8 94 be 46 86 75 9b cd 6c d7 78 91 

               	38 cd 79 de 34 59 d0 b3 9e b3 c8 95 0d 76 2e 1c 

MK iterations: 	10

UUID:          	1b47f255-74b4-48d3-a4ce-e4c68090c930

Key Slot 0: ENABLED

	Iterations:         	110382

	Salt:               	65 49 02 41 4f 96 04 bd 8e f6 20 de 0f f4 9a 5e 

	                      	f4 80 d4 46 d7 73 6b d1 df aa 8b 25 8d 39 11 40 

	Key material offset:	8

	AF stripes:            	4000

Key Slot 1: DISABLED

Key Slot 2: DISABLED

Key Slot 3: DISABLED

Key Slot 4: DISABLED

Key Slot 5: DISABLED

Key Slot 6: DISABLED

Key Slot 7: DISABLED

cat /proc/crypto

myoffice joho42 # cat /proc/crypto 

name         : crc32c

driver       : crc32c-generic

module       : crc32c

priority     : 100

refcnt       : 1

selftest     : passed

type         : shash

blocksize    : 1

digestsize   : 4

descsize     : 4

name         : arc4

driver       : arc4-generic

module       : arc4

priority     : 0

refcnt       : 1

selftest     : passed

type         : cipher

blocksize    : 1

min keysize  : 1

max keysize  : 256

name         : sha256

driver       : sha256-generic

module       : sha256_generic

priority     : 0

refcnt       : 1

selftest     : passed

type         : shash

blocksize    : 64

digestsize   : 32

descsize     : 168

name         : sha224

driver       : sha224-generic

module       : sha256_generic

priority     : 0

refcnt       : 1

selftest     : passed

type         : shash

blocksize    : 64

digestsize   : 28

descsize     : 168

name         : sha1

driver       : sha1-generic

module       : sha1_generic

priority     : 0

refcnt       : 1

selftest     : passed

type         : shash

blocksize    : 64

digestsize   : 20

descsize     : 96

name         : stdrng

driver       : krng

module       : kernel

priority     : 200

refcnt       : 1

selftest     : passed

type         : rng

seedsize     : 0

----------

## Dorsai!

Du hast die module nicht geladen.

Da ich sie immer in den kernel kompiliere weiß ich jetzt die namen nicht 100%ig

Versuch mal:

```
modprobe aes

modprobe cbc

modprobe dm_crypt
```

Und dann versuch nochmal die Obigen befehle zum mappen und einhängen.

Wenn alles klappt, dann musst du die entsprechenden module noch in /etc/conf.d/modules eintragen.

Als weitere Referenz:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt

----------

## schachti

Habe gerade gesehen, dass der Thread auf [solved] gesetzt ist - woran hat's gelegen?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Schachti,

es hat an den module gelegen,

es waren nicht alle geladen.

Vor allem dm-crypt ist sehr wichtig, ich habe vergessen

es in die Module autostart einzutragen.

Bin froh, dass ich die Festplatte nicht formatiert habe.

Gruss Joerg

----------

